# لو عايز تغيظ واحد فى رسالة



## max mike (17 يناير 2008)

لو عايز تغيظ واحد فى رسالة موبايل 


 دول شوية رسايل اشتغالات 
-
-
-
-

1- ازاى محبكش ودى صفاتك













حنون كالبقرة[ صبور كاحمار وفى كالكلب
2-تعرف انى اقدر اطلعك من بين مليون غزال
لانك الحمار الوحيد فيهم
3-صوتك رمشك عينك طولك لونك 



كلها مواصفات عيل تايه
:blush2:
4-حياتك فى ابسط عبارة


:blush2:

:blush2:
صرصار ساكن فى حارة كلك قذارة والبيرسول فيك خسارة


:a63:
5-قرد شافك بره القفص ضرب كف على كف وقال يلعن ابو الوسايط
6-المرسل:انا 
السبب:غلاوتك
الامنية:رضاك
النتيجة:خسرنا 50 قرش من وراك    :smil15:


:smil16:

يارب يعجبوكم


----------



## nonogirl89 (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو عايز تغيظ واحد فى رسالة*

ياخبر هو انا كدة هغيظ الواحد دة بس
دة ممكن توصل لضرب نار وطاخ وطيخ وطوخ 
ربنا يسترها ومافيش وحدة من صاحباتى تشوف الموضوع دة 
عشان معزتى عندهم كبيرة جداااااااا
الف شكر على الموضوع​


----------



## max mike (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو عايز تغيظ واحد فى رسالة*

سيبك انتى بس ابعتى وسيبى الطاخ طيخ طوخ عليا ههههههههههه


----------



## محامي مسيحي (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو عايز تغيظ واحد فى رسالة*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا انا بعد ما ابعتله الرسايل ديه 
يروح ينتحر احسن
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


شكرا على الرسايل التحفه


​


----------

